
More than 100 years ago, streetcars ran throughout Seattle. Here’s how they died - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/more-than-100-years-ago-streetcars-ran-throughout-seattle-heres-how-they-met-their-demise/
======
trome
We burned our trolleys here in Seattle :c

